
Evaluating potential co-founders? Try going camping. - jesselamb
http://notmylawyer.com/post/745869535/evaluating-potential-co-founders-try-going-camping
======
hnote
Vladimir Vysotsky, Song about a friend
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN0YzyUEhbo>

Original version, without subtitles
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2xO_FWR1z8>

Lyrics at <http://bit.ly/cxpOJd>

~~~
jesselamb
Oh wow, I'd never seen that before. I thought about hiking too but I've never
been so I don't know what it's like.

I also thought about suggesting sailing for a couple weeks, but I was worried
about what liability there'd be if some startup team got lost at sea. :)

------
tzs
Make sure _all_ the co-founders are on the trip. Anyone remember a Unix
workstation company from the early '80s named Callan Data Systems? David
Callan was one of three equal founders, so one might wonder how it came the
bear just his name.

The three founders were all ready to incorporate. All that was holding them up
was the name for the company. They were just unable to come to a consensus.
After much discussion with no progress, two of the founders went away for a
weekend hunting trip. David did not go with them.

When they got back, he told them he'd went ahead and filed the papers, and the
company was named Callan Data Systems. I believe he told them this was just
meant to be temporary so they could move ahead, and it could be changed later
once they agreed on the "real" name--but of course they were never able to
agree on a "real" name, so it stayed "Callan Data Systems".

~~~
jesselamb
Haha. Great point.

------
aarghh
I met my wife while on camping trip to the Himalayas. Of the 4 women in the
group, 3 married people they met for the first time on that trip. Anecdote,
rather than hard data, of course. You could always claim that high-altitude
made my wife's decision making suspect - hence she's saddled with me.

~~~
jesselamb
Haha. You may have uncovered a whole new industry: extreme dating.

------
smokey_the_bear
I've found this also works well for evaluating boyfriends

~~~
jesselamb
I bet. I'm glad my wife didn't test me on my camping abilities. She'd probably
have left me in the woods.

~~~
pjscott
I think the point is more to test your ability to deal with having sucky
camping abilities, without turning unpleasant under stress.

~~~
jesselamb
Exactly. :)

